# Samsung Galaxy S3 bei Amazon vorbestellbar!



## GTA 3 (21. April 2012)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt kann man sich ab heute auf Amazon den S3 vorbestellen. 

Besonders interessant sind hier die Spec, die Amazon angibt.



> *         Highlights       *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind das die offiziellen Specs ?
Bisher wurde noch nichts bestätigt bzw veröffentlicht, aber ich denke man kann den Infos trauen. Amazon wird immer geheimnisvoller. Zu erst kann man GTA V für den PC vorbestellen und jetzt das. 
Hmm ich bin aufjden Fall gespannt und werde dann erst vorbestellen, wenn es offiziell wird. 

Bei Amazon kostet der S3 599 €. (kostenloser Versand)

Hier der Artikel!


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. April 2012)

Verlockend, aber bleibe beim 4S (Einzige Sache die mich stört = Der vergleichsweise kleine Bildschirm)


----------



## Vapor3Z (21. April 2012)

DR0PB0SS schrieb:
			
		

> Verlockend, aber bleibe beim 4S (Einzige Sache die mich stört = Der vergleichsweise kleine Bildschirm)



Ich hatte letztens das HTC One in der Hand - das Display finde ich schon zu groß.
4" ist ok aber dadrüber eher nicht^^


----------



## Andrej (21. April 2012)

Also 600€ ist mir zu teuer.Da bleib ich noch mit meinem scheibenkleister Nokia N97.


----------



## Snake7 (21. April 2012)

Das istdoch keine News.
Es ist mehr als fraglich ob der Preis bleibt bzw. ob die Specsstimmen.
Somit ist die ganze News nix weiter als nen Gerücht.


----------



## tiga05 (21. April 2012)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Das istdoch keine News.
> Es ist mehr als fraglich ob der Preis bleibt bzw. ob die Specsstimmen.
> Somit ist die ganze News nix weiter als nen Gerücht.


 
Machts denn PCGH anders ?


----------



## Tiz92 (21. April 2012)

Am 3. Mai wissen wir vielleicht mehr.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (21. April 2012)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also 600€ ist mir zu teuer.Da bleib ich noch mit meinem scheibenkleister Nokia N97.


 
Abwarten.
Am Erscheinungstag sicher min.50€ billiger und 1 Monat später nochmal 100€.
Ich bin mit meinem S2 sehr zufrieden (nur der Lautsprecher ist nicht optimal) und werde mir ggf. erst wieder das S4 kaufen.


----------



## skdiggy (21. April 2012)

Wie kann das ding so schnell die Nummer 1 der Bestsellerliste sein ?


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. April 2012)

Weil es eben etwas neues gibt und amazon als erster Händler diese Gerätschaft verkauft


----------



## TempestX1 (22. April 2012)

Da fehlt [Anzeige] in der Überschrift, wie es die PCGH Redaktion auch immer macht.


----------



## paxpl (22. April 2012)

Ich bin mit meinem S2 vollkommen zufrieden ....... und ich geb doch keine 600€ fürn Handy aus, dafür krieg ich en ganzen PC ^^


----------



## jurawi (22. April 2012)

man muss ja keine 600€ zahlen  wenn man weiß wo, bekommt man es bestimmt auch für 450€ wie ich mein s2, note und das one-x


----------



## Lan_Party (22. April 2012)

jurawi schrieb:
			
		

> man muss ja keine 600€ zahlen  wenn man weiß wo, bekommt man es bestimmt auch für 450€ wie ich mein s2, note und das one-x



amazon.co.uk !?
450€ sind normale preise fürs Note und S2
Beim One X sind es glaube ich 500 aber die 50€...


----------



## MasterOlli (22. April 2012)

Also das ein Highend Smartphone um die 600 € bei Markteinführung kostet ist doch inzwischen normal. Spätestens nach den ersten 1 - 2 Wochen ist der Preis dann auch um ca.  80 - 120 € gesunken. Hatte ich mit meinem Note auch.


----------



## Snake7 (22. April 2012)

Mazrim_Taim schrieb:


> Abwarten.
> Am Erscheinungstag sicher min.50€ billiger und 1 Monat später nochmal 100€.
> Ich bin mit meinem S2 sehr zufrieden (nur der Lautsprecher ist nicht optimal) und werde mir ggf. erst wieder das S4 kaufen.


Hast wohl vergessen den Wecker zu stellen - den du trämst ja immernoch.


----------



## hackology (22. April 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem S2 auch zufrieden, nur das ACE von meiner Frau ist Mist. Werde es nächsten Monat verkaufen und das S2 ihr dann auch kaufen. Denke, dass nach Erscheinen des S3 das S2 noch billiger wird. 

Habe kein Bock selber wieder soviel Geld für das S3 auszugeben. Sicherlich ist es besser als das S2, aber eine Neuanschaffung nicht wirklich nötig. Aber jeder der irgendwie eine alte Gurke hat, Nokia oder sonst was, da würde ich es mir wohl holen.


----------



## lukyluke (22. April 2012)

hackology schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin mit meinem S2 auch zufrieden, nur das ACE von meiner Frau ist Mist. Werde es nächsten Monat verkaufen und das S2 ihr dann auch kaufen. Denke, dass nach Erscheinen des S3 das S2 noch billiger wird.
> 
> Habe kein Bock selber wieder soviel Geld für das S3 auszugeben. Sicherlich ist es besser als das S2, aber eine Neuanschaffung nicht wirklich nötig. Aber jeder der irgendwie eine alte Gurke hat, Nokia oder sonst was, da würde ich es mir wohl holen.



Pass auf, dass du die richtige Version kaufst. Es gibt einmal das "richtige" S2 GT-i9100 und das deutlich schlechte GT-i9100G. Es hat einen anderen schwächeren Prozessor und laggt. Außerdem bekommt es Android 4.0 viel später!


----------



## jurawi (22. April 2012)

ich spreche von den 450€ beim release bzw eine woche nach release  nicht nach 4 monaten oder so


----------



## Sammla (22. April 2012)

hackology schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meinem S2 auch zufrieden, nur das ACE von meiner Frau ist Mist. Werde es nächsten Monat verkaufen und das S2 ihr dann auch kaufen. Denke, dass nach Erscheinen des S3 das S2 noch billiger wird.
> 
> Habe kein Bock selber wieder soviel Geld für das S3 auszugeben. Sicherlich ist es besser als das S2, aber eine Neuanschaffung nicht wirklich nötig. Aber jeder der irgendwie eine alte Gurke hat, Nokia oder sonst was, da würde ich es mir wohl holen.



Kann ich nur zustimmen! Das S2 wird nicht so schnell "veralten" und von daher noch lange Zeit seinen Dienst erfüllen und funktionieren. Somit können alle momentanen S2 Nutzer das S3 eigentlich überspringen, es sei denn man will umbedingt in den Genuss eines Quadcores kommen. Darüber hinaus kommen mir 4,7 Zoll doch ein wenig zu groß vor. Mein S2 passt schon gerade so in meine Hosentasche 

Für mich ist klar: Das S3 lass ich einfach an mir vorbeiziehen. Auch wenn die mittlerweile verbaute Technik mein Interesse weckt. Brauchen tue ich es nicht. 

Und ja, die Preise des S2 werden sinken. Auch der Preis des Galaxy Nexus ist in den letzten Tagen auf 350€ gefallen. Sind immernoch super Handys.


----------



## Vettel (22. April 2012)

600€ für ein samsung Gerät?

No way, dafür kriegt man doch schon ein iPhone welches mal locker zwei Qualitätsstufen höher ist und insgesamt einfach das bessere Paket.

Die Nachteile sind mittlerweile viel zu gravierend: Viren- und Malwareverseuchtes OS, ständig Kompatibilitätsprobleme, Android ruckelt im Vergleich zu iOS immer noch wie sau (weil alles virtualisiert werden muss, deshalb ist ein 4S z.B. auch doppelt so schnell als ein s2). Softwareupdates kommen entweder garnicht oder man muss ewig warten. Qualitativ gut ist neben dem ewigen Platzhirsch iOS in der Tat Windows Phone. Läuft sehr rund und sehr sicher.

Und die "Geschäftspolitik" (Ständiger Patentklau und Patentverletzungen) und extreme Ausbeutung der Arbeiter von samsung ist natürlich höchst asozial, sowas unterstütze ich mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## Sammla (22. April 2012)

Vettel schrieb:


> 600€ für ein samsung Gerät?
> 
> No way, dafür kriegt man doch schon ein iPhone welches mal locker zwei Qualitätsstufen höher ist und insgesamt einfach das bessere Paket.
> 
> Die Nachteile sind mittlerweile viel zu gravierend: Viren- und Malwareverseuchtes OS, ständig Kompatibilitätsprobleme, Android ruckelt im Vergleich zu iOS immer noch wie sau (weil alles virtualisiert werden muss, deshalb ist ein 4S z.B. auch doppelt so schnell als ein s2). Softwareupdates kommen entweder garnicht oder man muss ewig warten. Qualitativ gut ist neben dem ewigen Platzhirsch iOS in der Tat Windows Phone. Läuft sehr rund und sehr sicher.



Erstmal: Qualitativ spielen beide Handys auf einem sehr hohem Niveau. Ob man jetzt Glas als Rückseite bevorzugt weil es ja "so unglaublich edel ist" bleibt Geschmackssache. Zu sagen es sei hochwertiger? Naja.. Macht das Handy nur schwerer.

Und auch die von dir genannten negativen Aspekte in Bezug auf Android.. Kann ich ebenfalls nicht nachvollziehen. Mittlerweile gibt es schon die Version 4.0.3, auch fürs Galaxy S2 und das S3 wirds auch drauf haben, logisch.. Das schon mal getestet? Läuft deutlich flüssiger als die 2.3 davor! Ich habe hier ein S2 und ein iPhone 4s rumliegen. Beides sehr sehr gute Samrtphones, haben sowohl ihre Nachteile als auch ihre Vorteile. Beispielsweise kann man Samsung Kies total vergessen  Da hat das iPhone mit iTunes ein deutlich besseres Programm zur Seite..

Zu Windows Phone kann ich leider keine Angaben machen, da ich es noch nie genutzt habe 

Tut mir leid, aber den Beitrag kann ich nicht so stehen lassen, auch wenn jeder eine andere Meinung hat...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. April 2012)

Vettel schrieb:


> 600€ für ein samsung Gerät?
> 
> No way, dafür kriegt man doch schon ein iPhone welches mal locker zwei Qualitätsstufen höher ist und insgesamt einfach das bessere Paket.



Woher weißt du ob das Iphone besser verarbeitet ist, als ein noch nicht erschienenes S3? Wahrscheinlich weil das Iphone ein Metall-Glas Bomber ist und Plastik ja so Mainstream ist oder? Ich mein, ich wüsste jetzt nicht an welcher Stelle mein S2 schlecht verarbeitet sein soll, im Gegenteil. Zudem soll das S3 ja sogar ein Keramik-Gehäuse haben, welches sicherlich hochwertiger ist als Aluminium 




Vettel schrieb:


> Die Nachteile sind mittlerweile viel zu gravierend: Viren- und Malwareverseuchtes OS



Hatte noch nie Viren oder Malware auf meinem Gerät, auch bei keinem meiner vielen Bekannten mit Android hatten jemals Virenprobs. Also übertreibe mal nicht. Weißt du aber was die Vorteile an dem OS sind? Man kann einfach ALLES mit machen. Wobei du mit dem Iphone gefüht garnix machen kannst, ohne entsprechenden Jailbreak (wobei du damit ja dann wieder dein "Sicherheits-Vorteil" von IOS zerstörst). 



Vettel schrieb:


> ständig Kompatibilitätsprobleme



Womit? Ich habe keine 



Vettel schrieb:


> Android ruckelt im Vergleich zu iOS immer noch wie sau



Kein Stück. Läuft alles butterweich, sowohl mit der Standardfirmware von Samsung, als auch mit meiner MIUI-Rom.
Das das Iphone nicht ruckelt, liegt einfach daran das es keine Funktionen kennt, und einfach nur stupides Homescreen-Scrollen erlaubt (was ja so aufwendig gestaltet ist ) sowie kein echtes Multitasking bietet.




Vettel schrieb:


> (weil alles virtualisiert werden muss, deshalb ist ein 4S z.B. auch doppelt so schnell als ein s2)



Seitwann ist das 4S denn doppel so schnell wie das S2? Bestimmt weils ne 4 im Namen statt ner 2 hat??!! 




Vettel schrieb:


> Softwareupdates kommen entweder garnicht oder man muss ewig warten.



Dafür bekommst du bei IOS bei den Updates nur Jailbreak-Riegel vorgeschoben und eigentlich keine anderen nennenswerten Funktionen dazu 




Vettel schrieb:


> Qualitativ gut ist neben dem ewigen Platzhirsch iOS in der Tat Windows Phone. Läuft sehr rund und sehr sicher.



Weil Windows Phone 7 keiner nutzt, sondern lieber zu Android greift. Liegt wohl auch daran das es ebenfalls einfach zu abgespeckt ist wie IOS. 




Vettel schrieb:


> Und die "Geschäftspolitik" (Ständiger Patentklau und Patentverletzungen) und extreme Ausbeutung der Arbeiter von samsung ist natürlich höchst asozial, sowas unterstütze ich mit Sicherheit nicht.



Da nimmt sich keine Firma was. Apple selbst hat damals seine Mitarbeiter gegeneinander aufgehetzt. Oder die ständigen Selbstmorde der Fließbandarbeiter bei Apple sind auch nicht gerade Positiv. Dazu kommt, das die Firma Apple Inc. nicht einen Penni gespendet hat, nichts. Jede andere Firma dieser Größe hat wohl schon was gutes getan, nur Apple nicht. Das nenne ich asozial.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. April 2012)

@Fre@k
Dazu gibt es noch so ein schönes Bild.
5 Years of IPhone Innovation und darunter ein Bild wo sich der Hintergrund geändert hat.

@ Topic 
Ich habe ein Galaxy S und das wird sicher gegen ein SIII gewechselt!
Ich freue mich schon drauf.  
Und ein IPhone ist von der Hardware her nur 150€ Wert!


----------



## ReaCT (22. April 2012)

ui da kommen aber wieder die Anti-applefanatiker. Es geht zwar um das s3, aber natürlich das iphone xx mal wieder im mittelpunkt mancher user. (meine 4 vorposter)

@topic mal wieder monpreise von amazon und mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit auch noch falsche angaben.


----------



## Cook2211 (22. April 2012)

Ich finde die 599 noch nicht mal so teuer. Ich meine, wir reden hier über Samsung's High-End Smartphone mit aktuellster Technik. Samsung wäre schön blöd wenn sie das Ding bei der vermuteten Ausstattung zu Dumping Preisen verscherbeln würden.


----------



## hackology (22. April 2012)

Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal, was sich Leute für Handys kaufen, jedem das Seine. Ich werde einen Teufel tun und jemand von irgendwas überzeugen. 

Zu behaupten aber, dass Samsung nicht human mit seinen Angestellten umgeht, Apple aber schon. Hmmm, woher bezieht der arbeitnehmerfreundliche Apple-Gott seine Hardware?

Die Fa. Apple war mir persönlich immer zu unsympatisch. Ich verstehe sehr wohl, dass jedes Unternehmen gewinnmaximierend denkt, aber die ganzen Apple-Zwänge waren mir immer einfach zu viel.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. April 2012)

Es gilt wie immer don't feed the troll, erst recht nicht wenn es ein bekannter und ohnehin gebannter User ist.

Beiträge ausgeblendet. *B2T*


----------



## AMD x6 (22. April 2012)

Forever İPhone.Ohne İPhone würden wir noch alle auf Nokia angewiesen sein  und wir hätten mit Symbian anfreunden müssen


----------



## hackology (22. April 2012)

Vielleicht wird Apple eines Tages eine Silikonöffnung an den Geräten bereitstellen. Dann kann sich dort jeder sofort "erleichtern". 

Das wäre dann echte Liebe und Dank für alles, was uns Apple jeden Tag gibt.


----------



## canis lupus (23. April 2012)

A Whole New Universe

30 minuten noch


----------



## Seabound (23. April 2012)

Bis was passieren soll?


----------



## Cook2211 (23. April 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Bis was passieren soll?



Er meint wahrscheinlich den Trailer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (23. April 2012)

Wohl eher Teaser ^^

Der wohlgemerkt Bandbreitenverschwendung ist, weil er nichts zeigt.


----------



## Spherre08 (23. April 2012)

Ja wieder einmal ein "Hype" für nichts


----------



## Idefix Windhund (24. April 2012)

Wurde Samsung Kies durch was ersetzt was funktioniert? Nein? - Könnt ihr behalten Samsung  Aber ich hoffe die sind nun endlich so Schlau die microSD Schnittstelle nach außen zu führen.


----------



## ReaCT (24. April 2012)

Idefix Windhund schrieb:


> Wurde Samsung Kies durch was ersetzt was funktioniert? Nein? - Könnt ihr behalten Samsung  Aber ich hoffe die sind nun endlich so Schlau die microSD Schnittstelle nach außen zu führen.


 falls man überhaupt einen micro sd slot verbaut.


----------



## ile (24. April 2012)

ReaCT schrieb:
			
		

> falls man überhaupt einen micro sd slot verbaut.



Hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. April 2012)

Thema des Threads ist das Galaxy S3, nicht Apple's Arbeitsbedingungen. OT ist bitte zu unterlassen.

*B2T*


----------



## kühlprofi (25. April 2012)

Es gibt ja schon eine News über das S3.. wieviele wollen in der News-Ecke noch einen Thread zu diesem Handy öffnen?


----------



## Shi (25. April 2012)

Pfff das Handy würd ich mir niemals holen. Android ist das schlimmste Handy-Betriebssystem, schlimmer als Bada-OS oder Windows Phone, außerdem sind Samsung-Handys immer grottenhässlich


----------



## hackology (25. April 2012)

Gut, dass du uns deine Bedürfnisse mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## MasterOlli (25. April 2012)

Ich hatte vor meinem jetzigen Note ein Bada Handy, das Wave 1, und war mit dem Handy zwar zufrieden aber Bada ging überhaupt nicht. Mit Android bin ich super zufrieden. Eines der besten Handy OS welches auf dem Markt ist.


----------

